# تغييرات جديدة



## My Rock (7 مايو 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح

هناك بعض التغييرات البسيطة في المنتدى التي نحب ان ننوه عنها

قبل ايام اعلنا انتقالنا الى سيرفر جديد في موضوع عـــدنـــــــا من جديد
و نوهت اني سأكتب موضوع بتفاصيل اكثر

سيرفرنا الجديد اكبر قدرة من القديم من حيث سرعته و تحمله لعدد المتصفحين في وقت واحد, لذلك في الايام الي فاتت شهدتم تقدم نوعي في اداء المنتدى و سرعته

مع مراعاة, ان السيرفر الجديد تم اعداد تنصيبه كاملا, لكن قد يكون هناك بعض المشاكل البسيطة, لذلك اي عضو يواجه اي مشكلة لم يواجهها قبل, نرجوا نه ان يطرحها في *ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل* 

الكثير منكم لاحظ فقدان بعض المشاركات و المواضيع, و هذا يعلل الى انتقال الموقع للسيرفر الجديد, اذ انتقلنا بقاعدة بيانات متأخرة يوم واحد تقريبا , لذلك فقدنا هذه الردود و المواضيع و المسجلين في هذا اليوم

لذلك نتأسف لكل من فقد له رد او موضوع, متطلعين الى اعادة طرحكم لها من جديد

هنا بعض التغييرات في اقسام المنتدى و منها:

قمنا بدمج قسم تطوير المواقع والمنتديات و منتدى التصميم في قسم جديد يضم الاثنين بأسم تطوير المواقع و المنتديات و التصميم 
و ذلك لتقارب القمسين في نشاطهما و توجههم

قمنا ايضا بدمج قسم انظمة التشغيل  و منتدى الكمبيوتر في قسم جديد منتدى الكمبيوتر و انظمة التشغيل 


هذه تغييرات طفيفة قمنا بأنهائها قبل التغييرات الكبيرة التي سيشهدها المنتدى و الموقع في الايام القادمة 
سنفاجئكم في حينها

صلاتكم من اجل المنتدى و الموقع بالكامل

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## blackguitar (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

*تعيش يا باشا وتطور *
*ربنا يعوض تحب محبتك*


----------



## nour-aljinan (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

احسنتم والى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## kiro105 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ادعو اللة ان يكون احسن واحسن
صلوات القدسين تكن معكم
قلوبنا معكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك

و من تقدم الى تقدم أكبر و اعلى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يعوضك يا روك

و يبارك كل من لة تعب فى هذا المنتدى الرائع

و يعوض الجميع بالبركة و النعمة

سلام و محبة​*


----------



## وسيم ابو جوليان (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يكون معكم ويحميكم وانشاءالله من احسن الى احسن


----------



## vetooo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يوفقكم والى الامام دائما فى طريق المسيح يسوع
شكرا لتعب محبتكم
بيتر


----------



## empire1981 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

I am so happy to that​


----------



## twety (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

*الف مبروووووك*
*ربنا يعوضك دايما*
*ويجعل من المنتدى ده اناء مختار*
*وربنا يدى بركه لكل من له يد فى تقدم المنتدى*
*ومواضيعه ربنا يعوضكم *
*اميييييين*​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الرب يبارك تعبك يا اخي الحبيب my rock

بكل بركة سماوية في اورشاليم السمائية​


----------



## فادية (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الى الامام ومن حسن لاحسن ان شا الله 
وربنا يخليك لينا يا روك ويبارك بتعتبك 
ويحفظ لنا المنتدى ويا رب نشوفه دائما في تقدم مستمر 
ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## مارسيليانا (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## TENA NN (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

[q-bible][/q-bible]
ربنا يوفقكم فى الخدمة المباركة ديه و نقدر دايما نستفاد اكثر من المنتدى بفضل مجهوداتكم الرائعة


----------



## remo76 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

كتر خيرك يا سعادة البية ربنا يخليك لاغلابا بتوع المنتدي وربنا معكم


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويارب المنتدي يكون في تطور دائما


----------



## maiada (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

مرسي اخي كتير ربنا يعوضك ويزيدك ايمان


----------



## romyo (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يعوض تعبك وكل من له تعب فى المنتدى
والى الامام دائما
ببركة ربنا يسوع وصلوات قديسه
اااااااامين​


----------



## kokoko (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

*الرب يعينكم ويكلل مجهودكم بالنجاح*


----------



## شيرين عايد (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ان شاء اللة التغيرات الى الافضل :yaka: وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## veansea (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

_ربنا يعوض تعبك يا ماى روك
ويااااااااااارب المنتدى يكبر اكتر واكتر
وربنا معاك ويساعدك​_


----------



## vena (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يباركم مجهود رائع جدا
ومنتدى الكنيسة العربية من احب المنتديات على قلبى 
ونصلى ان سكون المنتدى سبب بركة لكثيرين:new8:


----------



## the servant (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

شكرااا عزيزي ع التنوية ومشكور علي التحديث انشاللة من احسن الي افضل باذن الرب يسوع


----------



## مدحت موريس (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

شكرا على تعب محبتكم والرب يعوضكم بكثير من البركات الة المجد يحفظكم امين


----------



## fedfed (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا معاكم و يبارك الموقع و يتوسع اكتر و اكتر :yahoo:


----------



## جرس (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

شكرا على التغيرات وتعيش وتغير


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

دائما في تقدم مستمر الرب يبارك كل ما تعملوه
أصلي لأجلكم.. بشفاعة القديسة الطاهرة العذراء مريم .. وكل مصاف القديسين .. آمين​


----------



## tina_tina (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

فى تقدم على طول
شكرا على تعبك
وربنا يباركلك فيه


----------



## فيدو (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

مش عارف اقول اية بعد الا قالوة الاعضاء الجمال دول 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

مبروووووووووووووووووووك اخى العزيز ماى روك
وربنا يبارك كل خدمتك وحياتك واسرتك
لمحبتك للرب يسوع وخدمه الكلمه 
وربنا قادر ان يجعل ثمر هذا المنتدى ثلاثون وستون ومائه​


----------



## Moony34 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك بالأجر السماوي


----------



## yousif3 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يبارك فيكم وفي مجهودكم الكبير دة وينفعنا ببركة كل معلومة في المنتدي..


----------



## wafa louis (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

بركه ربنا يسوع المسيح تحل عليكم والرب ينور طريقكم والى الابد امين:yaka:


----------



## wafa louis (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يبارك لكم في كل خطواتكم ويبعد عنكم الاعداء امين


----------



## totty (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ميرسى ليك يا ماى روك ولكل اللى تعبوا عشان المنتدى يوصل لكده  ربنا يجعل المنتدى سبب بركه لحياه كتييير من الناس وميرسى لتعبكم معانا


----------



## n880 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

أشكر الرب يسوع لاجل هذا المنتدى الكبير بمسؤوليه و كبير بأععضائه و الرب يبارككم أخي  my rock  والى المزيد من التقدم للبناء الروحي .


----------



## sharp arrow (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

 وقد تعبتم وأعلمتموني  فاني اقدم لكم جزيل الشكر .  وقد تعبتم  من اجل التطوير والتحسين  للمنتدي فانني أرجو لكم كل التوفيق . خالص مودتي مع كل المحبه


----------



## marm (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

يا رب دايما فى تقدم


----------



## fofo_gogo (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الف مبروك علي التغييرات الجميله دى وان شاء الله في تقدم مستمر  ... ربنا يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك ... ونشاهد تطوير اكثر فاكثر


----------



## مينا+لكم (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ونشوف ديمن منكم جديد فى كل اوان وساعة :new5: :new5: 
:t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:


----------



## الاغبري (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

جميل هذا التطوير...

والاجمل ان يظل هذا البيت عامر ... وموجود

الشمعة يجب ان تظل موقدة لتبدد ظلام الجاهلين.

الاغبري -اليمن


----------



## نعمة (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

كل مرة بتفجائنا بحاجه جديدة
وتفرحنا
ربنا يفرحك ياروك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## jumana (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

اتمنى دائما ان تكونوا بالمقدمه واشكر لكم جهودكم للارتقاء بمستوى المنتدى ..... الف مبروك


----------



## wafa louis (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

سلام المسيح معكم دائما:new5: :yaka:


----------



## abualameh (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الرب يبارك فيكم ويجعل على ايديكم الخدمة للنعمة والسلام الحقيقي والف مبروك التطور والى الامام بنعمة الرب الحامي


----------



## abn yso3 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

*الرب يساعدك ياماى روك انت والمشرفين ويكون المنتدى ديما فى تطوير
سلام المسيح معاكم​*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الرب معك عزيزى ماى روك  وليبارك الرب حياتك وخدمتك والجميع
إلي الأمام ولتعلم أن الله خلف الغيمة وهو يحوّل كل الأشياء للخير
نعم يارب حرك قلوب العالم غير المسيحى ليرى فينا نورك ويرى فينا رائحتك ..............امين
صلى لاجلى


----------



## emhnta (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

شكرا على تعب محبتكم وعلى عطاءكم راجين دوام التقدم


----------



## الياس دكور (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة   الى الامام يا جند السلام*

الى الامام يا جند السلام الرب يبارك تعبكم ويجعلكم دائمآ منتصرين


----------



## عماد وجدى (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

واثقا بهذا عينه أن الذى أبتدأ فيكم عملا صالحا يكمل الى يوم يسوع المسيح (فى6:1) 

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## fatima azahrae (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

god bless you


----------



## Michael (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ههههههههههه

وانا الى كنت هتتجنن واقلب الدنيا وانا مش لاقى الاقسام بتاعتى

على العموم الف مبروك على التغيرات الجديدة المفيدة للمنتدى

سلام ونعمة


----------



## gogorge (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

حلو وطيب عطرك يا يسوع


----------



## التيتش (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ادعو اللة ان يكون احسن واحسن
صلوات القدسين تكن معكم
قلوبنا معكم


----------



## kokoko (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*


----------



## التيتش (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

شكرا بس انا مشعارف اشترك معكم كيف اشترك او عوذ اعمل اى حجه معكم كيف اساعد   او اعمل ايه شكرا اخوكم التيتش     زفتى ابو سفين وكل عام وانتم طيبن واختى كلمه بخير


----------



## نبيل بطرس (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

*مبروك التجديدات
ونشكر حسن تصرفكم بالقول والفعل
صلواتنا لاجلكم أولا  
ثم صلواتنا أن يوفقكم الرب يسوع الي ألاحسن
والرب مع جميعكم
أمين*


----------



## lenysam (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يبارك فى كل مجهود لأجل أسمه القدوس المبارك وتعيشوا وتجددوا ربنا يقويكم


----------



## مرنا (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الف مبروك على التغيرات الجديدة30: 30: ​


----------



## marcelino (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

*جــــــميل​*


----------



## blue eyes (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

شكرا ع الجهود الي عم تبذلوها ليضل المنتدى الافضل شكرا جزيلا..:yaka:


----------



## حنونه (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

يا رب احفظ هذا المنتدى ----------اسالك يا رب ان يتطور ويكبر ويزداد اعضاءه 
امنا العذراء تكون معكم جميعا


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

صلوات القديسن مع هذا المنتدي الجميل.. الرب يبارك الجميع​


----------



## التيتش (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربانه معكم


----------



## ramy saba (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا يباركم ويجعل هذا المنتدى من اكبر المنتديات وهذا كله بفضلكم وتعبكم واجتهاد كل مسئول وكل عضو


----------



## emy (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

_ربنا يبارك عمل خدمتك يا روك ويقويك _
_والف مبروك _
_ولا يهمك يا باشا الواضيع والرود اللى راحت (المواضيع والردود دى تتكتب تانى يا باشا )_
_ربنا يقويك_​


----------



## nightelf (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

أرجو لكم دوام التقدم وأن يكون الموقع فى خدمة الجميع مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار موعظة السيد المسيح :   "" أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم ""


----------



## Tabitha (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الرب يكون معكم جميع إخوتي هون بالمنتدى 

ويستغل كل عمل صالح لمجد إسمه القدوس 

بشفاعة أمنا كلنا الملكة العدرا مريم وكل مصاف القديسين والملائكة.


----------



## BISHOY (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الرب يبارك عملك عزيزى My Rock ويعضك عن تعب محبتك


----------



## استفانوس (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

ربنا معاكم


----------



## REDAWAHBA (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

سلام ونعمة بقوة رب المجد  يسوع   يمكنكم الكثير من التقدم 





My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> 
> هناك بعض التغييرات البسيطة في المنتدى التي نحب ان ننوه عنها
> 
> ...


----------



## man4truth (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

الى الأمام
الرب يسوع يعضدكم ويسندكم​​


----------



## abualameh (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

مجد الرب يتصور في محبية الى الابد والنعمة تفرز الحب الصالح وتكثر ثمارةالى الابد فحدث بمجة ونعمة من جيل الى جيل الف مبروك البناء المقدس ومن محب الى حبيب والى مجد العلى حيث رب المجد ناطر محبية(وما بغير غير الخير)​


----------



## محمود احمد شوقى (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

شكرا على  المجهود الكبير  وشكرا على التنبيه وان شاء الله دا يفيد كل الموجودين فى المنتدى
محمود احمد شوقى


----------



## basboosa (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

من مجد الى مجد ومن قوة الى قوة يا مان ودايما فى الارتفاع


----------



## remo76 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تغييرات جديدة*

يا رب المنتدي يكبر اكثر واكثر واكثر الي ان تكون اكبر منتدي


----------

